# The Wise Art of Lore



## Tharkun (Feb 2, 2002)

I am a Tolkien Lore Master if any one has questions about the Tolkien World please ask for I am willing to tell all that I know


----------



## Bill the Pony (Feb 2, 2002)

Be careful with such a statement! How about who/what is Tom Bombadil, did the Balrog have wings, are orcs created from elves or men, etc. Check out some of the threads around here Incánus, and I'm looking forward to your wise comments.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Feb 2, 2002)

have you seen the movie have you read the books it clearly states and shows that the balrog has wings and they both prove that orcs were created by Morgoth and were orignally elves and were mutated into orcs, well the movie doesn't say morgoth but the books do.


----------



## Bill the Pony (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm glad you know the answers for sure. I have read the LOTR hobbit, and Sil, but not enough yet of all the other sources to give a wise contribution to the ongoing discussions about balrogs and orcs on this forum. (which are about the books _not_ about the movie-interpretation


----------



## Tharkun (Feb 2, 2002)

Tom Bombadil was just there, no explanation

orks were bred by morgoth from captured elves who he first tourtuered and mutated.

Balrogs were created with wings read the Silmarillion


----------

